# bigger motor?



## climberike (Mar 29, 2010)

Hello all

I just purchased my first boat after being a floatuber for the last 13 years so i dont know much about boats yet. I have an older tri hull that curently has a 65 hp on it. I i have a 85 hp sitting in the garage which is in good running order should i go with the bigger motor? Ill be fishing most of the time but would like to pull a skier or tuber if need be. Either case ill be selling the motor i dont use to purchase a trolling motor. boat is rated for up to an 80 hp motor is the extra 5 hp going to be that big of a deal? crestliner muskie 15

thanks for you input


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Never exceed the manufacturers word on max horsepower ratings! Especially on an older boat, you don't have any idea as to the structural health of that transom. Oh, and don't forget to get insurance on your boat because the motor exceeds the 49 hp rating. Enjoy and I hope to see you on the water!


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Do you really need the bigger motor?

I used to have a little fiberglass boat (16 foot) with a 65 hp on it. That thing pulled tubers, one guy on slalom, and a few wakeboarders. The bigger issue was the skier pulling the boat around. The boat was not heavy enough to track well being pulled side to side on plane.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't think that you can exceed the recommended HP listed on the boat.
When inspected, you could be fined.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

As others have stated you don't want to exceed the HP recommendation for the boat. There are reasons why boats have HP ratings for motors. Now based on what you stated the boat is a Crestliner Muskie 15 here's a couple links for your research. Err on the side of caution and stay with what the manufacturer recommends for HP ratings.

http://www.iboats.com/Crestliner_Boats_ ... 63b23994r1

http://www.iboats.com/Crestliner_Boats_ ... r1130s1362


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

As others have stated don't go over the manufacture's max hp rating. With that being said go with the highest you can. If they are both 2 strokes, which I think they are. You lose hp the higher you go in altitude, your boat is going to go a lot faster at Lake Powell then it will at Strawberry with the same motor.


----------



## climberike (Mar 29, 2010)

thanks guys ill stay with the 65 for now. ill probly list that 85 with a junker boat and trailer on ksl so i can get a trolling motor and maybe the 65 later for a 75 or 80 hp then. i should have the motor powered up tomorrow if so ill be giving it a try this weekend at willard. Look for the Black Widow and say hi. thanks again for you help


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

If you stay with the 65 hp, mess around with different props. Marine products will let you demo if you are going to buy. I have two props for my boat, one for strawberry and one for powell. Props have alot to do with what you will get out of your boat. At any giving alltitude you want to be topped out a 5000 rmp's. When a motor list's it's hp it is only rated at that hp at top rpm.


----------

